# Ozark Trail 200 Lumen 4AA Light at Walmart!



## mikekoz (Oct 28, 2012)

I picked up this light a few weekends ago and I have been real impressed with it, especially considering it was only $18.88! I cannot find any information about it anywhere other than what was on the packaging. The light looks like it came out of the same factory where Coleman's lights are made. It has a very similar finish to it as several Coleman's I own. I think it is a nice looking light, and appears to have a solid build. It came in an orange and red package which stood out from the other lights it was around so it caught my eye. There has not been a whole lot of new lights at brick and mortar stores in general up until the last few weeks around here, so I decided to buy one. They also had a smaller, 100 lumen version that looked like this light's little brother, but that is another story! This is the information as given on the packaging:

1. 200 lumens (FL1 Standard)
2. Runs on 4AA Batteries
3. Runtime of 3 hours 45 minutes (FL1 Standard)
4. Aircraft grade aluminum
5. 169m throw
6. Drop tested up to 1 meter

No indication is given if it is regulated. The beam on it is a nice milky white and is very clean and free from rings. Very impressive for a light at this price range! I ran a very non-scientific run test on it the other evening, and the results were again,very good to my eyes. Sorry, but I do not have any equipment to measure a flashlight's output other than my eyes, but that is where it counts anyway! I put in 4 Eveready Recharge NIMH cells and turned it on at around 8PM. At almost10PM, it was still going strong and I could see no indication that it had dimmed. I had another light with me that I would shine on the ceiling to compare beams. After that, I fell asleep and the TV was watching me until about 11:45pm!  It was quite a bit dimmer at that time, but still usable. Here are some photos for your enjoyment!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think this is a great light to keep around the house, or in your vehicle. It looks rugged, has a practical amount of brightness, and uses very commonly found batteries! For less than $20.00, you can do a lot worse!!


----------



## BehindTheSight (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: Ozark Trail 200 Lumen Light at Walmart!*

interesting. does it have multiple modes?


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Ozark Trail 200 Lumen Light at Walmart!*



BehindTheSight said:


> interesting. does it have multiple modes?




That is one thing I wished it had! It is just a single mode light with a reverse clicky.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Ozark Trail 200 Lumen Light at Walmart!*

That makes a good loaner to non-flashaholics though. So many of the popular lights we use are multi-mode and that causes problems for the un-initiated.


----------



## af0h (Nov 4, 2012)

Hard to go wrong at that price, I'll have to check that one out.


----------



## cfuzzy (Feb 7, 2013)

I have had one of these for about six months. I have had no issues. Throw is pretty darn good, and spill is just enough to give good peripheral view. This is a GREAT light for around the house, or in the truck. I would call it a great value for what it does for the price.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 11, 2013)

I still have mine and use it daily around the house. A rare thing when you can find a light built as solid as this one for under $20.00!!


----------



## Sprinkles (Feb 11, 2013)

yes....but is it moddable??


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 12, 2013)

No heatsink to speak of. :shakehead

Link


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 12, 2013)

How wide is the spill beam? I do miss lights with adequate throw, good runtime, and spill that lights the ground at your feet.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 12, 2013)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> No heatsink to speak of. :shakehead
> 
> Link



Nice review, but I would not cut down this light because it is not moddable. As far as what he estimates for runtime, he is way off, although I did my non-scientific test using NIMH cells. As far as no heat sink, I had the thing on for about 3-4 hours and it did not get hot, just a lttle warm. Am I missing something there?? Having a plastic lens is not always a bad thing since it does not shatter as easily as glass. I still think it is a great light for what it is!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Feb 13, 2013)

The fact "it" did not get hot likely indicates that the heat is not being effectively transmitted away from the emitter
to the head and body of the light.

A light with an effective heatsink system will draw heat from the emitter and to the body of the light/your hand.

Otherwise, the heat sits at the LED and slowly cooks it.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 13, 2013)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> The fact "it" did not get hot likely indicates that the heat is not being effectively transmitted away from the emitter
> to the head and body of the light.
> 
> A light with an effective heatsink system will draw heat from the emitter and to the body of the light/your hand.
> ...



I see. I am just thinking "bass akwards" so to speak!! I do not think I have owned a LED light however that ever got hot to the touch. Then again, I only use them for a few minutes at a time for the most part so I guess I never give them the chance. Sounds like I am lucky that I did not burn out the LED on this thing a while back when I was doing my runtime test. It was on for about 4 hours before I shut it off!!


----------



## mccririck (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: Ozark Trail 200 Lumen Light at Walmart!*



mikekoz said:


> That is one thing I wished it had! It is just a single mode light with a reverse clicky.



Sometimes simplicity is a blessing. I don't think a 4AA really needs a low mode, it will last a good amount of time on high. And let's be honest, arent you glad it doesnt have a strobe?!


----------

